# [SOLVED] Mesa 18.1.9 - i915 - dri screen failed

## KarlP

I try to figure out, what is wrong with my graphics. As far as I can remember I didn't notice these error messages before.

```
 $ grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

...

[    35.144] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

```

So I have checked out:

```
 $ lspci -k | grep -A2 -i vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av)

   Kernel driver in use: i915

```

```
 $ grep -i i915 /boot/config-4.14.52-gentoo

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin"

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_ALPHA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_CAPTURE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_COMPRESS_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERPTR=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

```

```
 $ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep -i "opengl version"

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i915_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/karl/.drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/karl/.drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL error: failed to create dri screen

libGL error: failed to load driver: i915

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/karl/.drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/karl/.drirc: No such file or directory.

OpenGL version string: 3.1 Mesa 18.1.9

```

My first guess was, that it has something to do with the update from mesa-18.1.6 to mesa-18.1.9 (2018-10-06).

```
 $ grep -iE 'completed.*mesa' /var/log/emerge.log

1535630197:  ::: completed emerge (44 of 48) media-libs/mesa-18.1.6 to /

1538793906:  ::: completed emerge (43 of 56) media-libs/mesa-18.1.9 to /

```

Can somebody help?Last edited by KarlP on Sat Oct 27, 2018 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KarlP

An update to Mesa 18.2.3 solved the problem. Now:

```
 $ grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    31.041] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i915

```

----------

